
Ask HN: What are your experiences with recruiters? - FabianBeiner
Hello HN,<p>I’m located in Germany. Every other day, I receive an email or message from a random recruiter, who wants to hire for some client. In most cases, they’re using “spray and pray” because they require skills I don’t have, nor want to learn.<p>What’s the deal outside of Germany? Is this a global “problem”, or are we living in a bubble?<p><i>(Dear Recruiters: I appreciate your work! You guys rock, and I love to talk to you. At least if you’re good at your job, and treat us as humans — not resources.)</i>
======
itronitron
The only people I hear complaining about that are engineers with technical
blogs and I always wonder if they are just trying to talk themselves up.

------
cimmanom
Because of their tactics, most of the contacts you will get from recruiters
are the useless "spray and pray" types.

Sometimes there's a gem in there, though. Good recruiters can make a job
search (or hiring for a position) much less arduous.

